# Germany Bundesliga 04-06 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 1, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
04 Oct 21:30 Hannover 96 - Hertha BSC 2.50 3.50 2.80 +174 Hannover 96 - Hertha BSC 
05 Oct 16:30 VfB Stuttgart - Werder Bremen 1.90 3.70 4.10 +177 VfB Stuttgart - Werder Bremen 
05 Oct 16:30 1 FSV Mainz 05 - 1899 Hoffenheim 2.40 3.50 2.95 +174 1 FSV Mainz 05 - 1899 Hoffenheim 
05 Oct 16:30 Borussia M'gladbach - Borussia Dortmund 4.50 3.80 1.80 +178 Borussia M'gladbach - Borussia Dortmund 
05 Oct 16:30 FC Schalke 04 - FC Augsburg 1.85 3.80 4.20 +178 FC Schalke 04 - FC Augsburg 
05 Oct 16:30 VfL Wolfsburg - Eintracht Braunschweig 1.35 5.50 8.50 +179 VfL Wolfsburg - Eintracht Braunschweig 
05 Oct 19:30 Bayer Leverkusen - Bayern Munich 4.70 3.90 1.75 +184 Bayer Leverkusen - Bayern Munich 
06 Oct 16:30 1 FC Nuremberg - Hamburger SV 2.60 3.40 2.75 +169 1 FC Nuremberg - Hamburger SV 
06 Oct 18:30 SC Freiburg - Eintracht Frankfurt 2.75 3.30 2.75 +136


----------



## DHorozov (Oct 3, 2013)

*Wolfsburg - Braunschweig
Pick: Wolfsburg -1.5 @ 1.83 in Pinnacle 
Stake: 5/10 *

Really nice line here in my opinion and I think that at this odds around 1.85 we will see -1.75 on Saturday before the match.
Wolfsburg so far is showing two totally different faces, when they play at Wolkswagen Arena and when they are on the road. The team had won just nine points so far in the campaign (3-0-4) and exactly the poor performance as visitors is the main reason for them to be on the bottom half of the table. In front of their fans so far Wolfsburg is unstoppable, winning three times from three games in the Bundesliga, as well as once in the DFB Pokal and their opponents in the league so far were much tougher than their opponent this weekend Braunschweig. So far the team managed to beat here Schalke with 4:0, Hertha with 2:0 and Hoffenheim with 2:1 in the Bundesliga, as well as took a comfortable 2:0 victory over Aalen in the cup. But as I said, in the same time they looks like a totally different team on the road, having lost four times in four occastions as visitors so far in the league, scoring just one goal, which compared to the eight goals at Wolkswagen Arena tells more than enough. The defeats came against Hannover, Mainz, Leverkusen and Bayern Munich and if the last two games it was expected to lose, than in the first two games the team should have definitely done much more.
Braunschweig is a mess. The team is on the bottom of the table, absolutely deserved, having won just one single point in the first seven rounds so far (0-1-6), as well as in those seven games they had scored just three times, which is just tragic. It looks the place of this team and club is just not in the Bundesliga and they will make the way back to Bundesliga 2 really fast and maybe even humiliating, if the things continue this way. Last weekend Braunschweig lost at home from midtable side like Stuttgart with 0:4, which was the third time this season so far, when they conceded four times in a game. They also lost their last two matches on the road from Hamburger and Borussia Monchengladbach with result 0:4 and 1:4 and if on Saturday the things goes the way Wolfsburg wants, I just can't see how the visitors will go home with less than a two goals difference defeat.


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 3, 2013)

HANNOVER V HERTHA : PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS

Hannover sit fourth after seven played with twelve points, this is down to a perfect home record of four wins. Last week they went down 2-0 at Leverkusen and never really threatened there in a poor display.  Hungarian midfielder Huszti is a crucial member of the squad, and already has three goals in five appearances this season. Defender Pander is the only injury miss for Hannover in a fixture that has seen four draws in the last seven meetings.

Hertha have adapted well after promotion with eleven points after seven played, just a point and a place behind Hannover. Last match they beat Mainz 3-1 at home, recovering after being behind at the break, with Tunisian striker Sami Allagui coming off the bench to net twice, and take his tally to five for the season. Away from home Hertha have yet to win this season, drawing two and losing once, and the midfield trio Baumjohann and N,Djeng  who have featured this season are out with injury for this.

HANNOVER V HERTHA: BETTING TIPS

Having won all four at home it surprises me that we can get odds of 2.40(7/5) on a Hannover win over at William Hills. I expected it to be a couple of notches shorter so I would advise getting on. With a perfect home record against a promoted side yet to win away it looks a good bet.

Hannover at 2.40 bet with William Hill

Another bet I like is Hannover midfielder Huszti to score anytime at 2.88(15/8) at William Hill. The Hungarian playmaker takes free kicks and penalties, and has three in five already this season so again the odds look to be in our favour here.


----------

